# Sub-woofer para sonido 5.1



## saiph15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hola, mi duda es la siguiente, tengo un sistema de sonido kenwood krf-v5030d y quiero hacerle un sub-woofer, según las especificaciones que dice el manual tiene una salida "pre out (subwoofer)" de 2V (nivel de salida) y 2.2 kohm (impedancia).
Si alguien tiene información de como hacer el sobwoofer para estas especificaciones se los agradeceria y si necesitan más información avisen así les digo.

Bueno, desde gracias!


----------



## palomo (Mar 12, 2007)

amigo para fabricar el sub-woofer primero tienes que ver que tipo de canasta ocuparas (cuerpo del sub-woofer) asi como el tipo de iman (neodimio o ferrico) y sobre todo el cono si ocuparas el cono normal de papel comprimido o materiales exoticos, para la bobina te recomiendo un debanado doble sobre una base de kevlar, te recomiendo que le pongas terminales chapadas en oro y la trencilla que sea en base de algodon para que no sufra fatiga execiva, despues trata de sacar sus parametros trill-samll (perdon no me acuerdo como se escribe) para poder fabricar el baffle.

 Perdon amigo esto es una pequeña broma electronica.

 8) Me imagino que lo que buscas es como armar un amplificador para tu sub-woofer asi como que parlante ocupar, te recomiendo que leas el post que colgo el amigo Luciperro que esta al principio del foro, en el encontraras varios poderes que si funcionan y como veo que es para tu sistema de teatro te recomiendo el amplificador de 100W (esta comprobado su funcionamiento) se menciona que solo hay que cambiar el capacitor de entrada para que este no sea demaciado chillon, tambien se encuentra un croos-over que te puede servir.

Como va a ser hogareño con un sub-woofer de 10´ pulgadas es mas que suficiente, solo trata de armar el baffle de acuerdo a los parametros del altavoz.

 Si es que quieres otra cosa podes ser mas especifico y detallado por favor

Suerte Atte: Palomo


----------



## saiph15 (Mar 12, 2007)

palomo: eso es justamente lo que queria saber... como no sabia que diablos es lo que tenia que conectar al aparato pregunte (a ver si todavia ropia algo... me mataban en casa) gracias por decirme que es lo necesario.

saludos


----------

